# Elbow Engine Finished



## Foozer (Sep 25, 2011)

With Stone Axe and Flint Knife (AA109) the Elbow Engine is alive. Music represents what is left of my brain.

Robert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqdaZ2Ao_ks[/ame]


----------



## Ken I (Sep 25, 2011)

Great little runner you've got there - the elbow engine is definately one of those things on my "to do" list.

Coincidentally I just finished my V4 Wobbler today and posted immediately prior to yours - doesn't it feel good.

Ken


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done! Looks like a very smooth runner. Congrats.

Bob


----------



## SBWHART (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job Robert I bet you've got a huge big grin ;D

Well done you've built a real tricky little engine, you can takle anything now.

Stew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice. Congratulations!!!


----------



## steamer (Sep 25, 2011)

Stew has got that right....with a 109 to Boot!

You have good hands there Foozer.....very good hands!

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Sep 25, 2011)

Robert,

Fantastic work :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Foozer (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks All for the kind words. Is my 59th B-day today so it was a gift to meself to fire it up.

OHH and points too? Ill be a struting round here till the bride gives that eye 

Robert


----------



## Captain Jerry (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats a good looking engine and smoooooth. Your design changes add a new interest to this already interesting engine.

Jerry


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice Thanks for sharing. Dale


----------



## danstir (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like that engine!! Someday I'll get brave enough to try one.


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent job Robert :bow: - nothing wrong with what you did with your "stone age tools"; it just shows what can be done Thm:

And a belated Happy Birthday ;D

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Astonishing! Excellent work!


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 30, 2011)

That's great. The colors are great. I really like the way everyone builds this one just a little bit differently.


----------



## Foozer (Sep 30, 2011)

Its all Arnold's fault, was his build that inspired me to give it a go.

Blue and Yellow do tend to look good at times.

Thanks fer the kind words

Robert


----------



## rustyknife (Oct 1, 2011)

Very nice. Glad to see you finished it. It will amaze everyone that sees it!

Regards,
Eric


----------

